# Lumber suppliers around Morgantown WV?



## JoeWV (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello. Does anyone have a reference for a wood vendor in Wv or Pa that will sell retail?

I'm having a hard time finding anything other than wholesalers and big box stores.

Thank you


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeez! Thank you Joe. I thought I was the only one in WV having this problem. I moved here 9 months ago thinking that there'd be a lumberyard around every corner. I'm convinced that there's some mega-yard that we've both missed. I'm closer to Charleston & I've heard there's a yard somewhere North of Dunbar. I'll be watching this & thanks! Al


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you tried SearchTempest to do a CraigsList search? -Jack


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Well ….

I've visited Morgantown (old girlfriend is FROM there), but … this is just a hunch from a Google search.

84 Lumber
www.84lumber.com - 1501 Deckers Creek Boulevard, Morgantown - (304) 292-0840

I actually don't think they'd BE a great hardwood supplier, but … they might know if there's anybody around who is.

Good luck !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil, you went to MoTown & didn't swing by?  I went to an 84 lumber & felt like I was in a contractor-only zone. I asked them just what you suggested & they replied, "what, you mean like decking?" There's not even a Woodcraft around here where I'd gladly pay $10/bf for just about anything. I've resorted to online ordering but it's been hit & miss.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you looked at woodfinder yet?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not familiar with woodfinder. Should I be?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow :-O

*Bertha*: Yeah. But it was 1995, and … I wanted to take a little time to get to know you, *first* ;-)

Woodfinder is of limited use, IME, but … if it HAS something in your area, then … sweet !

[btw: I'd be remiss if I didn't ask you about "Bertha." For MY people, the next words are, "Don'tcha come around here … any more." That either means something to you, or … it doesn't ;-)]


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I was bored….

Hazelton Woodworks Bruceton Mills WV (19 miles)
The Hardwood Emporium Elizabeth PA (46 miles)
Rockler Woodworking and Hardware #31 Pittsburgh PA (57 miles)
Homecraft Veneer and Woodworker's Supply Latrobe PA (59 miles)
Woodcraft - Parkersburg Parkersburg WV (83 miles)
Timber Trails Grove City PA (108 miles)
Keim Lumber Company Charm OH (113 miles)
Irvin's Sawmill & Gallery Of Wood Shirleysburg PA (120 miles)
Appalachian Woods Antique Flooring & Lumber Stuarts Draft VA (123 miles)
Woodcraft - Leesburg, VA Leesburg VA (131 miles)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I probably could have pegged you for a Deadhead, Neil. Bertha was the 400 pound cook at my fraternity house in college. She didn't take no nonsense. Still got into streetfights at sixty some-odd years. When I was starting a firearms instructor company way back in the day, Wilson Combat was the baddest custom gun joint on the block. Since Bertha was the toughest customer on MY block, BerthaCombat was formed. When I started selling woodworking projects, I already had the name LLC'd, so I just used it! Guns, wood, it's all good.


----------



## JoeWV (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I didn't know about the sawmill in Hazelton. I'll check that out, it's not far from me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For Charleston,

Woodcraft - Parkersburg Parkersburg WV (57 miles) 
Woodcraft - Roanoke, VA Roanoke VA (122 miles) 
Woodcraft - Columbus area, OH Columbus OH (127 miles) 
Hazelton Woodworks Bruceton Mills WV (136 miles) 
Keim Lumber Company Charm OH (142 miles) 
Appalachian Woods Antique Flooring & Lumber Stuarts Draft VA (143 miles) 
C.R. Muterspaw Lumber Co. Xenia OH (148 miles) 
Woodcraft - Lexington, KY Lexington KY (152 miles) 
Woodcraft - Johnson City, TN Johnson City TN (152 miles) 
The Hardwood Emporium Elizabeth PA (156 miles)

I'm screwed.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

That's a MUCH better story than … if you were just another Deadhead ;-)

She still around ?

She know of the esteem in which you hold her legend, and the homage you paid to her name ??

I want all the Berthas of the world … on MY side ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

If she's still around, then there are definitely some sucka's that aren't. I can only hope she's still around, holding the fort down. I sent a box of t-shirts down there to her many years back. A giant anvil perched on a log, like I remember her perched on our porch. Size XXXL t-shirts, that is.


----------



## molybdenumbrian (Apr 20, 2011)

Any update?

I contacted Hazelton Woodworking over a year ago and was about to set up a purchase, but had some family/medical issues come up. I would like to know how it went if you did, am about to try agian. The guy seemed good on the phone.

I have gotten rough saw lumber form a cabinet shop in town (Morgantown) called MDC Woodshop. Good enough but the Hazelton prices were better at the time if I was going to make a bulk purchase.

I had also contact one of the bigger type places, maybe Coastal, kiln yard which wasn't to far. My impression was that they would deal with a somewhat smaller order, but your choice was what was coming out of the kiln.

Some others, but no point spending to much time till I had tried Hazelton.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe, I live in morgantown and have this to say:

The big box stores are awful, and 84 lumber only has softwoods (but they are better than lowes). MDC is ok, and has plenty of species, but a tad on the pricey side. I have not tried Hazelton yet, but they appear to be quite reasonable.

I have had really good success with local small-time sawyers - including one right in grafton. I'll send you a PM with some contact info.

also, check the local Bulletin Board magazine that comes out on thursdays, you can usually find good deals there.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Joe, I may be able to help you out. I have a fair supply of 4/4 FAS lumber on hand. Also have lots of figured lumber. I have my own kiln and keep myself supplied with lots of domestic inventory. Have a few exotics on hand too. mike


----------



## KingmontKid (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, so I joined this site after finding this thread on a Google search. Just wanted you all to not forget Hartland down in Clarksburg too….right beside the Mickey D's on Pike St. No, don't work for them, I just go there for any hardwoods I need which I can't get at a big box store (too lazy to plane down my own stock). Got some 8/4 cherry and 8/4 maple from them.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Kingmont. MoTown's a ways from me but I'm always on the lookout.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I never thought of Heartland, Im from Bridgeport but live in Maryland now.

If I remember right there was a place right across the westover bridge on the edge of the river but can't remember its name.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

Brills saw mill wardenville wv. Ike brill is a super nice guy to deal with


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Brills huh? That's local to me. I'll have to check them out. A friend of mine had a saw mill but recently passed away. He was also from Wardensville. He died before I was trying to get into woodworking though. There's another place up the road from me…Sislers in Keyser. Pretty big operation and supposedly pretty cheap. There's also Shingletons in Augusta.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Joe, I am from Morgantown, and I get my rough cut lumber from Husky lumber Co, Wadestown. I had purchased red oak, maple (2.50- bd ft) and poplar (1.50) It is kiln dried and ready to go. Very nice guy runs it and the lumber is pretty good too.


----------



## catalina (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe, Skippy906, and AaronK, I live in Mt. Morris and work in Motown and have been a board watcher for several years but don't post much- I have a small portable mill, just a hobby but have a fair supply of stuff that is air dried from as little as 4 months to 3 yrs and probably have way more wood than what i will ever use for hobby/stress relief work lol. Most of the 3 yr dried stuff is maple (figured, plain and spalted, 3/4 to 12/4 and 6 inch thick mantle pieces) and a little cherry (4/4). alot of maple cut live edge, funky pieces too. Walnut, poplar, and cherry cut this past spring mostly 4/4 8+ inch wide. I get a log or two and cut it, sticker and stack it. So still learning to read the logs, by no means an expert but my wood supply is growing. Good to meet fellow wood workers in the area yell if I can help if if ya all want to get together some time for a coffee and a woodworking BS session.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

hey all - good to know there's still interest in this!

I have since moved away from the area, otherwise I would definitely take you up on your offer, as well as others' suggestions for lumber sources.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

You may want to call the sawmill makers - Woodmizer, TimberKing and the like. They know who is doing milling and where. The problem with WV, lumber and coal rights are owned by the big companies Weyerhaeuser and the like. Many places, you cannot cut down a tree on your property because you don't own it - they do.


----------

